# Stud snap test question



## Laurenj (Apr 16, 2012)

I know most stud owners require your queen to have a snap test within 24-48 hrs before you take them, but is it standard practice that the stud is tested within that timeframe too or does that depend on the individual breeder?


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

Tends to depend on the individual breeder.


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

What about stud owners who are normally at closed stud and their stud has only been used with their own girls would they still be expected to do the snap test?


----------



## havoc (Dec 8, 2008)

If a stud is tested and proven to be FeLV/FIV negative at the start of his career then testing every female he comes into contact with guarantees he stays that way so he doesn't need to be tested every time he's used so need need for repeated testing.



> What about stud owners who are normally at closed stud and their stud has only been used with their own girls would they still be expected to do the snap test?


I test any new kitten joining my household long before they're old enough to breed from. I have a guaranteed FeLV/FIV free household so no, I wouldn't then retest my own girls before putting them in with my own stud.


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

we love bsh's said:


> What about stud owners who are normally at closed stud and their stud has only been used with their own girls would they still be expected to do the snap test?


Good question... I suppose if the breeders queens have been tested and clear when they have use said stud.. I don't think there is any need to snap test him as he cannot pass on any nasties as the girls would have been clear ... The question would be what would you do if the girls have not been tested ... It will be interesting to find out what others think.  Older stud brought it , home breed stud or stud purchased as a kitten, Christ this could go on ... Lol


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

What i meant was if someone contacted you wanting to bring a girl in to you would that stud owner be expected to snap test,but you have still answered that question.

As you know your cats are clear from the original testing and no other cats have been near then you can safely say your clear.

Oh its late im rambling.


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

we love bsh's said:


> What i meant was if someone contacted you wanting to bring a girl in to you would that stud owner be expected to snap test,but you have still answered that question.
> 
> As you know your cats are clear from the original testing and no other cats have been near then you can safely say your clear.
> 
> Oh its late im rambling.


It's a interesting question tho .. Pleased its came up .. Yes all clear this end... Well I am a test freak lol ..


----------



## havoc (Dec 8, 2008)

> Older stud brought it , home breed stud or stud purchased as a kitten, Christ this could go on ... Lol


It isn't really that complicated. Whether brought in as a kitten or an adult cat it is prudent to test before using any cat for breeding. After initial proof of -ve status it's a case of testing if there's good reason too.


----------



## Laurenj (Apr 16, 2012)

That's all well and good for the stud owner... But what about the owner of the queen, there's no guarantee that if they are shown negative rest results from a previous test that that's still correct! Opinions please :confused1:


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

If hes only been put to tested queens then he should be clear id guess.


----------



## flosskins (Jan 27, 2010)

I think it depends how much you trust the stud owner whether you believe the test results you have been shown. From what I have been told the test only means the cat isn't shedding at that time and could still be a carrier but I could be mistaken.


----------



## Laurenj (Apr 16, 2012)

Oh god haha... Now I know why so many have their own studs!


----------



## havoc (Dec 8, 2008)

> That's all well and good for the stud owner... But what about the owner of the queen, there's no guarantee that if they are shown negative rest results from a previous test that that's still correct! Opinions please


How often would you like a stud to be tested? IF my memory serves me right it takes about 6 weeks from initial infection to a +ve result from an infected cat. My boy could have had 3 girls visiting in that period at busy times. If he was infected by the first he'd still read clear for the next two. The best protection for everyone is to ensure he doesn't get infected at all by requiring proof of -ve status from every visiting queen.


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

havoc said:


> How often would you like a stud to be tested? IF my memory serves me right it takes about 6 weeks from initial infection to a +ve result from an infected cat. My boy could have had 3 girls visiting in that period at busy times. If he was infected by the first he'd still read clear for the next two. The best protection for everyone is to ensure he doesn't get infected at all by requiring proof of -ve status from every visiting queen.


But since it takes 6 weeks what's the value of a 24-hour test? Also how accurate is the snap test - how many false negatives & positives?


----------



## havoc (Dec 8, 2008)

> But since it takes 6 weeks what's the value of a 24-hour test? Also how accurate is the snap test - how many false negatives & positives?


Second question first - the snap test can give false positives but doesn't give false negatives. The value of the 24 hour test? Little value as far as I'm concerned in insisting on the 24 hour thing. Only people who don't understand the mechanics and limitations of the test ask for it. I do want to see evidence of a -ve result but I tell people to get the test done at their convenience when they phone to book my stud. That way they are ready to hit the road when their girl next comes into call without the need to stress her out at the vet so close to visiting.


----------



## havoc (Dec 8, 2008)

> From what I have been told the test only means the cat isn't shedding at that time and could still be a carrier but I could be mistaken.


That's true of some things but not FeLV/FIV.


----------



## Soupie (Sep 2, 2008)

I do minimal outside stud work - my boy has been used once by a friend for iher 2 queens in an FELV negative household. My own house is FELV neg too. I don't offer Softee out for public stud work so if I was approached and it was required then I'd add the cost to the stud fee.

I personally think if you are standing a boy at public stud and he is used as much as some are he should at least have an annual test and all girls incoming should be tested.


----------



## havoc (Dec 8, 2008)

> I personally think if you are standing a boy at public stud and he is used as much as some are he should at least have an annual test


I don't disagree and I do test studs at yearly intervals for FeLV/FIV and any FCoV antibodies - if we're going to draw blood it makes sense to get the most out of it  I only do controlled matings so chances of transmission are very low but it is peace of mind. I admit, I can't guarantee those results beyond the next mating but these things are a case of doing the best you can within reason. I'm certainly not prepared to turn him into a pin cushion every couple of weeks because someone wants to see a meaningless piece of paper.


----------



## Alaskacat (Aug 2, 2010)

My boys are very rarely visited by outside girls, but like Havoc, I test all incoming cats of my own - male or female - before breeding. I have the negative result to show owners of queen and I also don't insist on a 24 hour test as I don't provide that myself. 

My Vet did say it is very rare now to find a genuinely positive pedigree cat from an indoor only household, he said they see far more false positives than real ones. However, I would still test and insist to see test results from visiting queens.

I certainly wouldn't object to being asked when the test was taken and how many girls he had seen since then and whether they had all been tested. It is the queen owners choice in the end if they visit or not based on all the information. But there is no way I would run him to the vets for another blood test prior to any queens arrival - what if they went off call or the owner changed their mind about breeding?


----------



## havoc (Dec 8, 2008)

I do think it's a touch narrow minded to see snap testing, or even a current vaccination certificate as the gold standard. There are far more bugs than we can vaccinate or test for. I remember being horrified when I took a girl to stud and was told she'd have to stay in her carrier because there was a girl in with the boy and the owner hadn't turned up yet to pick her up. Allowing that level of 'one in one out' disgusts me and I always have a gap of AT LEAST a fortnight between girls. I know it means I've had to turn people away but it is a safety period for anything transmitted and 'brewing' to show up. Good protocols are not just about the things we can test for.


----------

